# first overclock



## s3xymoose (Jan 16, 2010)

ok so i have a amd phenom 2 x4 975 black edition and use a corsair H80 water cooling system what kinda stable over clock could i achieve or would it be best to leave it stock?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the PC not performing as you feel it should? 
There is no determined settings for OC'ing. It's a hit & miss venture with every PC.
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.
If you feel the need to OC:http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html
Note: OC'ing voids warranties.


----------

